# first azureus eggs



## metal_benji (Jun 29, 2008)

my azureus have just laid their first clutch:










I havent moved them yet just going to leave them be for a day or so and im not holding out too much hope as they are the first clutch.

I was wondering though as i seem to find conflicting pictures of good egg/bad egg... does anyone have a link to pictures of good and bad azureus eggs for comparison?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

CONGRATS!! i woudl have a coco hut for htem to lay in rather than a film canister, they might stump ont eh eggs squeezing them selves in there.


----------



## metal_benji (Jun 29, 2008)

lol they have 5 coco huts all over the place but chose the cannister instead.. must be something in the uk water


----------



## Ronm (Oct 1, 2006)

Mine refused the cocohuts, but the eggs layed in film canisters became 'scrambled'. So I changed the film canisters for a piece of plastic pipe used for plumming. That should do the trick.

good luck.
Ron


----------



## metal_benji (Jun 29, 2008)

pulled them from the viv:










lets just see what happens now


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Those are pretty typical first clutch eggs. It seems that they're not well-formed from the female. When they're good, they'll be shiny black and uniform all alround. With my azureus, good clutches came pretty quickly.

I think they'll start using the coc-hut if you take out any other places for the male to squeeze into. They need room to do the mating "dance" around without stepping on the eggs, so the canister should come out.

Good luck! Richard in Staten Island, NYC.


----------



## metal_benji (Jun 29, 2008)

I've taken all the cannisters out today and swapped them for more coco huts (6 in the tank now at various levels)... the female has just dropped batch number two on a bromeliad leaf competely forgoing the huts again lol (maybe she's claustrophobic)


----------



## metal_benji (Jun 29, 2008)

here an the eggs in situ much the same as the first batch quality wise


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

you dont actually need all those coco huts in the viv i mean i know its great to give the frogs options but we never need to go over board with it. i have my azureus in a 10 gallon viv with 4 aquatic plants and 2 huts with dishs under them and they lay in the same dish every 7 to 10 days like clock work with clutches ranging between 3 to 8 and there is useually 1 egg that isnt good from the start typically another one goes bad somewhere along the line of all of them devloping ect.. they dont seem to be picky frogs. just lots of food and their happy. but your eggs look like their on the right track. mine typically start out blackish in color and then start to develope after a few days.

-Derek


----------



## metal_benji (Jun 29, 2008)

the tank is a 4x2x2 so loads of space giving them plenty of options... once they start to use one or two of the huts i will reduce the amount in there


----------



## metal_benji (Jun 29, 2008)

1 egg from the first batch went bad the other 2 have devoloped this far, i was wondering how far they can go before turning bad?


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

I Envy you right now  congrats keep up the good work.. looks as if you might have some nice lil tads here soon


----------



## darkspot716 (Sep 4, 2008)

SWEET now i know what im specifically looking for, that always makes it easier \thanks for the close up pics


----------



## keith campbell (Aug 11, 2007)

metal_benji said:


> 1 egg from the first batch went bad the other 2 have devoloped this far, i was wondering how far they can go before turning bad?


Congrats... Looking good!!
IME when they get to this stage I'd say @ least 8/10 make it to tadpoles if stored properly. I use a shoebox tupperware, lined with moist paper towels and leave a corner unsealed. I mist them daily. I am in AZ @ 0% humidity, this works for me... everybody does their own thing and part of the fun is learning what works.

Here is an awesome set of videos made by Richard @ Black Jungle.

How To Develop Poisonous Dart Frog Eggs: How To Care for Poison Dart Tadpoles | eHow.com
Enjoy
Keith


----------



## metal_benji (Jun 29, 2008)

looks like the tad at the bottom of that last pic has 'prolapsed' his yolk but we'll see.... batch 2 coming along nicely and I'll post some pictures later


----------



## metal_benji (Jun 29, 2008)

here you can see what i mean by 'prolapse'










and batch number 2 so far


----------



## metal_benji (Jun 29, 2008)

heres batch 2 now










you can see that the 'yolk' that prolapsed on the first couple has reduced in size instead of expanding....

You can also just see the eyes of the tad in the top right too =).. not the best of pictures but it should give you some idea of what to expect (for those new to the hobby)

These eggs are 11 days old so lets see what happens with them (bearing in mind that these are only batch number 2 from my azureus pair)


----------



## 1210 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hey Ben! Conrats on the eggs, you kno if you manage to morph them etc. and looking to sell then i'm always interested in new blood


----------



## metal_benji (Jun 29, 2008)

cool mate once i get the morphing side down ill give you a call =)


----------



## metal_benji (Jun 29, 2008)

Batch 3 has just been removed from the viv and they have started to use the cochuts!. Only four eggs in this batch but they look better than the last. I'll update with pictures later

Ben


----------

